# hello from cannes cote d'azur, standfast 27



## danydebehappy (Nov 27, 2012)

i just bought a stanfast 27, 1977;
very rare here in the med, i am renovating completly the hull, epoxy etc..., today is raining so i look on the internet to find some sistership of my "Behappy". i would like to have contact with other people who have the same model boat. the last owner never really used it for sailing just staying during 20 years in " rade de Villefranche" and 'behappy" needs a good refit .
i am living my boat in Cannes yach club


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, French and Americans have something in common: For both it is very difficult to speak another language

Soyez le bienvenu!

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Bonjour Danny, I used to work up on Sophia Antipolis and live in Valbonne, so going to Antibes or Cannes was about the same distance (I had a motorcycle, so could dodge through traffic). 

From the prices that I saw, the 5-year dock place rental costs more than most boats that would fit into the slip, is that still true?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Villefranche is wonderful! Loved the whole Côte d'Azur!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I went to the University of Nice for the summer of 1987. I love the region, it is beautiful. I think the boats are just plain rare. And if you want to see difficult you should see my French, even though I got a certificate of completion!


----------



## danydebehappy (Nov 27, 2012)

yes and bay of cannes , Iles de Lerins are the little paradise


----------



## danydebehappy (Nov 27, 2012)

yes the price for a berth for boat is expersive , but sometime you can have a mooring on iles de Lerins, , that the life even on the sea. ! , ...but for me my little boat is most important than cars or other everything, so i need it , even if it is very expensive.


----------



## danydebehappy (Nov 27, 2012)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Villefranche is wonderful! Loved the whole Côte d'Azur!


hi Mark . it is Catherine from Oz (we chat a lot on cruiserforum ), i just editing a bit my sister danielle's post. where are you now , still in the Carabeean? wayne bought a Harmony 42 , and he is coming in March to pick her up in the BVI.
cheers
Catherine


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

danydebehappy said:


> hi Mark . it is Catherine from Oz (we chat a lot on cruiserforum ), i just editing a bit my sister danielle's post. where are you now , still in the Carabeean? wayne bought a Harmony 42 , and he is coming in March to pick her up in the BVI.
> cheers
> Catherine


Hey Catherine!

That's great about the Harmony 42!
I will be in the Caribbean again by then. Currently in St Augustine, Florida with a bit of work going on in the engine room 

I was heading to the Med next year but I think it's gunna be the Cribbean instead!

Keep in contact via email. Mark. At ourlifeatsea dot com

Mark


----------

